# (10/04/17) Sally's Restoration Shop from Menards!



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Here's your first tease for our upcoming O gauge release!

We hope to make the release within the next two weeks. Happy guessing!

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I certainly hope it's nothing I want so I can save some $$.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

A box car featuring a solar eclipse.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A spotlight accessory of some sorts.

Bill


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

A War Bonnet F3!!!!


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

This teaser looks good in blue, too!

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Porthole caboose


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Work caboose with spotlight. Military versions would be very cool.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a bullet hole from the 16" gun, they're shooting different colored cars.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Porthole caboose


I'm with you on the Porthole caboose.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

DennyM said:


> I'm with you on the Porthole caboose.


Thanks, but Johns idea sounds cool lol!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Thanks, but Johns idea sounds cool lol!


He's not call gunrunner for nothing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had to get guns in there somehow.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Menards said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here's your first tease for our upcoming O gauge release!
> 
> ...


obviously its the NIBIRU car...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2017)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Porthole caboose





DennyM said:


> I'm with you on the Porthole caboose.


Porthole caboose is a really good guess.

I'll guess a vehicle with lit headlights in a building. Maybe a gas station.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have been lousy at this but I'll keep at it ------I also agree a port hole caboose


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's another tease for our upcoming release!

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I am guessing a free set of Menards wrenches with each purchase.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

seayakbill said:


> I am guessing a free set of Menards wrenches with each purchase.


With that picture, I was hoping for something different.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok, After that picture, I’m buying sight unseen! Lol!

-Pete


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

SOLD!!!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

A caboose that isn't wearing a bra?


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

*Introducing Sally's Restoration Shop!*










*Dimensions: 12-1/4"W x 13"D x 4-5/8"H*

Prebuilt, prelit and ready to go! Prelit with over 45 LED lights, this stunning structure is perfect for any car collector or O gauge hobbyist! Sally’s Restoration Shop comes complete with 5 finely detailed, 1:43 scale die-cast Mustangs; each with an authentic paint job that shimmers in the overhead lighting. However, it’s the pair of 1967 Selby GT500s that really steal the show with their working headlights and taillights! Wired into the structure, the prelit cars brightly illuminate when the unit is powered on.

Sally’s Restoration Shop has an atrium-style roof, so all of its interior details (including the wall mural) can be viewed from above. In addition to the 5 die-cast cars, you will also notice 6 mechanics (2 men and 4 women) and many assorted items, like a trashcan, tires, and Jack the German Shepherd. Fully landscaped, the base features grass, a tree, 2 bushes, realistic concrete and a chain-link fence for an even more lifelike effect.

The structure will light up with the addition of a 4.5-volt adapter (sold separately, Menards SKU# 279-4061, 4062, 4050).

*Click to Learn More!*



In case you miss it, today's O gauge email will be sending out shortly. I've also attached it below. If you want to get these emails in your inbox, *click here to sign up!*

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's a video!






Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Well if she doesn't come with it I'm not interested.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

DennyM said:


> Well if she doesn't come with it I'm not interested.
> 
> View attachment 355282


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Who all remember the song Mustang Sally from the 60's.

Bill


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

delete


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Who could not forget the song Mustang Sally?


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Great looking building, the girl could use more of a curve on her butt though. 
And yes I remember the song Mustang Sally and l also had a mustang Boss 302 at the time. 

Dave


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Very creative!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I just ordered Mustang Sallys and the billboard.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Of course you did.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

FF; I had imposed a buying moratorium but it only lasted a day.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, at least you tried. That counts for something.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm going to go to Menards on Sunday to see what they have put out on the floor they were getting it ready yesterday. If I'm lucky they will have the billboard on the shelf.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm guessing that no one thought to put anything that looked like tools or tool chests around the walls. From the images that I see, it is just a showroom.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

DennyM said:


> I'm going to go to Menards on Sunday to see what they have put out on the floor they were getting it ready yesterday. If I'm lucky they will have the billboard on the shelf.


Okay so I didn't wait until Sunday. I ordered the Billboard on-line and had it shipped to the store so I didn't have to pay shipping. I didn't order the wall wart, but that's not a problem I can get a 4.5v wall wart with 1000ma at Radio Crap...I mean Shack. The Menards here doesn't have one in stock.


----------

